# picking up extra shifts?



## lattyjs (Oct 27, 2020)

I am a relatively new employee, and I'm trying to pick up some extra shifts this week to support myself. Is there a place (online or in the store itself) where employees from my store can post shifts that they are giving up? I vaguely remember my trainer saying something about a place online but I can't recall. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## caiteaa (Oct 27, 2020)

It should be like a piece of paper on a bulletin board located in the staff room, next to lockers maybe. Or next to the scheduling on the wall. At least that's how it is for my Target.


----------



## Yetive (Oct 27, 2020)

It is the Kronos mobile app.  We don't have a swap shift board at my store.


----------



## happygoth (Oct 27, 2020)

And my store Is the opposite lol, we don't use Kronos, we use a swap shift chart on the bulletin board in TSC.


----------



## Zxy123456 (Oct 27, 2020)

My store doesn’t use Kronos we use swap Shift board. I would also talk to your team leader and ask them to please call you if anyone
Calls out. It doesn’t hurt to ask about extending shifts, if there is any extra hours they will usually let you extend.


----------

